# what do i need to take Melanotan 2???



## imjosiah (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey i am thinking of taking melanotan 2, I know where to get it, i am unsure about where to get the "administering tool" and what kind to get??

can anyone help with this please. Any other advice you might have about taking a peptide for a first timer??


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 4, 2014)

You need insulin pins. Get them anywhere. You need bac water.  Hit google up. There is plenty about Mt2


----------



## imjosiah (Jun 4, 2014)

any kind of insulin pen?? because some are U-40 some are u-100. does it really matter?


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 4, 2014)

You need to do a lot more research.  Learn what an iu is, the purpose for pinning etc. There are dozens of sites on MT2


----------



## StanG (Jun 5, 2014)

You can get everything you need from CEM. One stop shopping. Peptide/ Bac water/pins. All in one place, and all top quality to boot.


----------



## DetMuscle (Jun 5, 2014)

better get your peptide calculator out. Pin to much and its puke time haha


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes fill the slin pin up with water and drip it down side of glass bottle... you then pull to  1/10 ...so one hash mark...i'm sure some take more some less up to but just make sure you use bac water.i got 4 bottles and i am one pale dude, will see how this shyt works.


----------



## sscar (Jun 20, 2014)

stuff is very potent. id do no more than 200-250 mcg. that's 2-21/2 small lines on your slin needle


----------

